# Using Lawncare name for snowplowing?



## Lasher66 (Sep 28, 2002)

Just wondering what you guys do for your business name during your snowplowing season (specifically those you have a lawncare business name). My lawn business name is Pro Lawncare. Do you still use this name for your snow plow customers to identify you by, and make there payments to? Just wondering. 

Jason


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Grandview Landscaping & Snowplowing Inc.
Your company name is your identity maybe add it to your name (snowplowing)


----------



## gene gls (Dec 24, 1999)

Lasher66 said:


> Just wondering what you guys do for your business name during your snowplowing season (specifically those you have a lawncare business name). My lawn business name is Pro Lawncare. Do you still use this name for your snow plow customers to identify you by, and make there payments to? Just wondering.
> 
> Jason


Yes..........


----------



## mike33 (Feb 15, 2006)

*Bobcatservice*

I am Bobcatlandscaping Service. This covers new lawns ,retaining walls , hydro seeding, backhoe, and snow plowing. To answer your question yes i keep the same name. I dont know how you could do it any different unless your sit up as 2 different companys. It would be a real pain to have 2 different FID's, W-9's, workers comp, and liability ins.

mike


----------



## GL&M (Sep 26, 2005)

One name for all areas of business. I just break out my services on my trucks, business cards and whatever advertiseing I do. Works out ok for me eventhough the business name specializes in Lawn & Mulch Service.


----------



## SCSIndust (Mar 4, 2003)

Most people expect lawn care companies to do snowplowing, too. So it is definiately not a bad thing. I find it harder to get snow business with my current name (SCS Industries, Inc.) than my old name (J&A Lawn Care). Lawn care screams snow in the winter.


----------



## PerfiCut L&L (Oct 18, 2005)

You *SHOULD* only be using one name, unless your registered to DBA, a different name, or you have to seperate businesses. Otherwise you could get yourself into some legal trouble down the road.

As for us, we operate both lawn & landscape during the summer and snow removal in the winter under the same name.

I do have two different business cards that I give out, but we use the same name.


----------



## DJC (Jun 29, 2003)

GL&M said:


> One name for all areas of business. I just break out my services on my trucks, business cards and whatever advertiseing I do. Works out ok for me eventhough the business name specializes in Lawn & Mulch Service.


That's what we do also. Plus on the statements we put snow plow division


----------



## DBL (Aug 27, 2005)

yeah people usually reconize that its the same


----------

